# Tires for 15x7 that are not too fat



## hjaquez (Jan 10, 2015)

I am looking for some tires for 15x7 daytons. I want the tire to have a lowrider look to it and not be too fat. Any suggestions?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

195/60R15
http://callitw.com/index.php?route=mobile_store/product&product_id=65


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

i like 195/50R15


----------



## deliveryman (Jul 6, 2008)

560 15s 0r 165 15 pinstripes look good


----------



## Lou12 (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you problems running 15s on your lowrider


----------



## 98blulincoln (Jul 6, 2014)

what about 15x8?? 225/60R15?? I agree not want tires look too fat.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

98blulincoln said:


> what about 15x8?? 225/60R15?? I agree not want tires look too fat.


Stick with 195/60R15 whitewalls


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

205 70 15 firestones on my 15x8s


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

More pics i have a set of 15 standards i need to put whitewalls on need something with a thin whitewall


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Whats the skinniest 16?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## hjaquez (Jan 10, 2015)

I enrede up buying the 195x60x15 from cali type and had them shipped to me.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

hjaquez said:


> I enrede up buying the 195x60x15 from cali type and had them shipped to me.


Looks good


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


>


looks good but is there a smaller whitewall available?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=161834730724&alt=web


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=151825931746&alt=web


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> looks good but is there a smaller whitewall available?


1 inch and 2 inch
http://callitw.com/index.php?route=mobile_store/product&product_id=65


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> looks good but is there a smaller whitewall available?


Im not sure its all he had at that time at calii tires


----------



## TerryV (Jul 9, 2014)

Saw these on Craigslist: 205-70-15 (Vogue no longer make this size)


----------



## dose719 (Feb 26, 2017)

tpimuncie said:


>


Im glad I saw these. I was on the fence about buying some clean ass 15x7 reverse 30 spoke cragars, they are gorgeous but I don't too much care for 15s. after looking at this pic I think I could learn to love them though. Bad ass don't care what no one says ha ha very useful picture thank you!


----------

